# Latency vs pops...



## madfloyd (Sep 19, 2017)

So what buffer setting do you use for your audio interface when working with sample libraries?

64 is great for latency, recording audio etc, but results in lots of pops and clicks with sample libraries. I'm told I should use 512 with sample libraries but play-ability seems to suffer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## J-M (Sep 20, 2017)

Depends on your interface and system. When I compose with sample libraries my buffer is around 256, depends on the session of course. I have a Focusrite 2i4, which I'd never recommend to someone who records drums...the latency is ridiculous.


----------



## Synetos (Nov 29, 2017)

I agreed with MrLinssi...it depends on your interface and computers. I run RAYDAT PCIE and it is awesome for what I do.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 24, 2018)

Apologies for the late reply. For many sample libraires 128 or 256 is the shortest buffer that can be used without the computer having a fit, but the interface can be a big factor and add a decent latency to your session. There a few threads here on interfaces and their latency, I suggest researching the one you have and seeing if you can improve latency with a new interface. Assuming it's good you can try other things, adjusting the buffer inside Kontakt can also help (hit the wrench icon upper left and then select instrument options to find the buffer settings). Default setting is 64 but you can raise or lower it to allow Kontakt to preload more or less of each sample, making it easier for the CPU to process larger chuncks slower without a hiccup. Search latency here for more tips on the subject. It's a common issue for everyone.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 24, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Apologies for the late reply. For many sample libraires 128 or 256 is the shortest buffer that can be used without the computer having a fit, but the interface can be a big factor and add a decent latency to your session. There a few threads here on interfaces and their latency, I suggest researching the one you have and seeing if you can improve latency with a new interface. Assuming it's good you can try other things, adjusting the buffer inside Kontakt can also help (hit the wrench icon upper left and then select instrument options to find the buffer settings). Default setting is 64 but you can raise or lower it to allow Kontakt to preload more or less of each sample, making it easier for the CPU to process larger chuncks slower without a hiccup. Search latency here for more tips on the subject. It's a common issue for everyone.


This is a good idea but of course if you 'raise' the kontakt prebuffer then you battle the ram usage for that slave (or main) - with SSDs I haven't seen an issue with going down to 12 in Kontakt prebuffer setting - but then of course there is the CPU on the main puter (that takes a hit for lower kontakt rebuffer settings). What is everyone finding the optimal compromise of the two settings? I know it is system specific but just generally day to day use?


----------

